# iPad Retina long à telecharger les applis depuis l'app store



## Neftary (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir 
Je viens de faire l'acquisition du dernier iPad, donc chaque jour je recherche des applis. Alors les 1ères que j'ai voulu installer, aucun problème, un clic et paf ça chargeait. 
Et puis hier, rien. Toujours en attente. Ce soir rebelelote, je retente ma chance avec d'autres applications, et j'essaie d'attendre un peu... Mais là ça doit bien faire 45 min que j'ai lancé 5-6 appris en même temps, les icônes sont sur l'écran, mais c'est en attente, aucun téléchargement n'a commencé....
Pensant que ça pouvait venir du fait que j'en lançais trop d'un coup hier, j'ai aussi essayé une à la fois. Rien. 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2013)

Ça dépend de ta connexion internet. J&#8217;ai le même souci quand je suis connecté chez Free.

Ailleurs, ça marche mieux


----------



## Neftary (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Merci de ta réponse. C'est ce que j'en ai conclu aussi, j'ai laissé faire hier soir et ce matin tout était téléchargé. J'ai de nouveau tenté d'en mettre 2-3 ce matin, en 2 secondes c'était fait...

Suis chez Free aussi...

L'essentiel est que ça ne vient pas de l'iPad....


----------



## Williamwe (23 Janvier 2013)

Tu es en wifi ou en 3g ?


----------

